# Urban Churches



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Show churches that are now surrounded by skyscrapers and modern architecture! 

*New York*



















*London*





































*Montreal*


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

The Chicago Temple, of course









Seventeenth Church of Christ









Fourth Presbyterian Church









St. James Cathedral









Holy Name Cathedral









St. Peter's Church


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mexico city


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This isn't a statement for wanting the Twins rebuilt, but both Trinity Church and St Paul's Chapel do not compare w/o them rising in back.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

spyguy said:


> Seventeenth Church of Christ


Where is this church located?
Judging by your location...Chicago?

Very extraordinary :cheers:


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

crossbowman said:


> Where is this church located?
> Judging by your location...Chicago?
> 
> Very extraordinary :cheers:


Yes


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg's main churches dominate the skyline. No skyscrapers here.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*
The Mormon Church is across the street from Central Plaza. It's also a fairly new building as well.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here are some for HK

St. Joseph's Church









St. John's Cathedral


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Doesn't get much more urban that this church in Osaka :lol:










Sure got me looking twice when there! :eek2:


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

(Crappy) picture of St. Patrick's Cathedral, New York City:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The chuch of St John the Baptist is known for having the ESB as a backdrop, though this shot is outdated and the recently built Tower 31 covers most of it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong










Paris










*


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

London, Ontario:









There's a couple even better ones I need to get a photo of.


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

*Ulm, Germany*









Candidus

This church ate its urban center. :yes:

:grouphug:


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Doesn't get much more urban that this church in Osaka :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What on earth? 

What's this?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Seoul*


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Some in Toronto.

St. James Cathedral










Church of the Redeemer










College Street United Church










St. Andrews Church










St. Michael's Cathedral


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

redstone said:


> What on earth?
> 
> What's this?


I'm not 100% sure, but I think it's a Catholic church 100m above ground located inside a Japanese "western style" Hotel in Osaka


----------



## Pirineus (Jan 7, 2006)

*Hola*

This is the Iglesia de La Virgen del Carmen, Panama City, Panama.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

One more from *London* :


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

A few in Toronto.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ That's funny. The middle photo is mine but I don't remember posting it to my website. I must be missing a batch. It's not a new picture either. I think I took it over a year ago.


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Jubilee Church in Rome (Designed by Richard Meier)












































___________________________________________________
My Blog: http://tempiovespasiano.blogspot.com/


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> ^ That's funny. The middle photo is mine but I don't remember posting it to my website. I must be missing a batch. It's not a new picture either. I think I took it over a year ago.


yep, thanks for the photo 

Unfortunetly I honestly have no idea where I found it, it was so long ago. probably off google though :dunno:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Latter Day Saints Church only has one location in NYC, and it is at 65th St at Columbus Ave in Manhattan.


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

Cathedral of Our Lady of the Angels, Los Angeles, USA:



















Cathedral amongst Civic Center buildings in Downtown Los Angeles (Walt Disney Concert Hall is silver building at upper left)


----------



## Chi649 (Mar 30, 2005)

A couple more of Chicago Temple. Its a shame though you can't see the detail on top part of the building


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A multi-faith church sits at the top of Hong Kong's Central Plaza. Designer wanted to bring a piece of tranquility in an otherwise busy city.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

This one is from Zagreb, Croatia. The chruch is so modern that it actually freshes up the whole surrounding area which is more or less filled by plain commieblocks. BTW sorry for the low quality pic .


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

*Pittsburgh*










^ East Liberty Presbyterian Church 










^ St. Paul Cathedral - Oakland

(Photos via Wikipedia)


----------



## icarusrising (Aug 5, 2007)

Iglesia ni Cristo chapel in Bel Air, Makati City, Philippines


----------



## icarusrising (Aug 5, 2007)

How many worship buildings can you spot? 



nelge16v said:


> Cebu City, Philippines skyline....


----------



## WTC<3 (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG how beautiful YAAAY


----------



## icarusrising (Aug 5, 2007)

Quiapo Church in Manila




[dx] said:


> Photo by marsthird12


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

World's highest Church steeple or something like that. United Methodist Church in Chicago I believe.


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Vienna
Donau City church
http://www.rockwool.dk/sw94230.asp


----------



## icarusrising (Aug 5, 2007)

INC Paco house of worship in the urbanity that is Metro Manila...











A closer view... 



nelge16v said:


>


----------



## Chi649 (Mar 30, 2005)

The top half of Holy Name in Chicago




















Another one of Chicago Temple


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Old St Pat's, Chicago


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

This pic by Christopher Chan shows the St Andrews Cathedral in the heart of Singapore's City Hall area.










More churches in urbanized surroundings:

St Theresa's Church









Kampong Kapor Methodist Church









Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary (pic by redstone)


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

*Central Presbyterian and Shrine of the Immaculate Conception, Downtown Atlanta*
(Church of the Atlanta Braves at top of photo )








http://www.flickr.com/photos/katetape/268024913/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootbearwdc/334672203/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/monicainwonderland/2087437050/


*First United Methodist and Sacred Heart of Jesus, Downtown Atlanta*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paytonc/80732708/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/army_arch/2544374381/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/judybaxter/393385266/


*St. Mark United Methodist and All Saints Episcopal, Midtown Atlanta*















http://www.flickr.com/photos/emeryjl/2265552790/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/emeryjl/2264776041/


*Big Bethel AME and Ebeneezer Baptist, Downtown Atlanta*















http://www.flickr.com/photos/starsandrockets/1277759468/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyflood/520097840/


*First Church of Christ Scientist and First Presbyterian, Midtown Atlanta*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnszero/34099876/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/nanophotonic/66037704/


----------



## varga (May 4, 2007)

a very ncie and solid spire


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Indy


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Saint-Josse-ten-Noode - *Brussels*, Belgium:





















St. Michael and St. Gudula Cathedral - *Brussels*, Belgium:




















Kapellekerk - *Brussels*, Belgium:











Basilica of the Sacred Heart - *Brussels*, Belgium:


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Changzhou, Jiangsu*

panoramio.com by 杨明巨


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Ningbo, Zhejiang*

flickr.com by meckleychina 









picasaweb.google.com by Fabrizio








wikimedia.org​

panoramio.com by Haluk CMRTL


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Fuzhou, Fujian*

 
panoramio.com heyuli2010 panoramio.com by 占先明​


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Wuxi, Jiangsu*

panoramio.com by cheungchiu 









panoramio.com by John Shen


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Shanghai*

flickr.com by Cui Litang 









christiansinchina.com

















panoramio.com by LandonV panoramio.com by 江佳欣Spark.Chiang​


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Tianjin, China*

panoramio.com by mag









panoramio.com by Hanson Fu


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taipei*


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

Zagreb-Church of St. Luke Evangelistarium


----------



## axl_08_angel.mendez (Feb 12, 2011)

iloilocitykid said:


> *Iloilo City* Churches​_-main economic center of Southern Philippines during Spanish, American and Japanese times-​_One of the most prominent landmarks in Iloilo City is the Church of St. Anne, which looms above the old Chinese district of Molo. Its towering gothic design distinguishes it from the typical baroque-influenced churches in the country. Inside, the beautiful wooden retablo provides the gothic focal point, with its rich tapestry of spires and niches crowned by pointed arches. The recently restored dome hints at the design?s Romanesque influences. Complimenting the gothic theme beautifully are the Corinthian columns running along the nave, each one hoisting an image of a female saint ? a unique feature among all the churches in the Philippines.​
> *Molo Church a.k.a. St. Anne Parish Church*
> _Only Gothic Church in the Philippines outside Metro Manila_
> 
> ...



who says that this is the only gothic church outside Metro Manila,,actually,, the Iglesia Ni Cristo have the finest and one of the most many gothic architecture contributions in our country and in the world.
These photos of INC Chapel in San Fernando City, Pampanga is one of the examples. Just Clarifying.


----------



## tdoz123 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Melbourne
*
St Pauls Cathedral








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=83297791

Scots Church








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincebrophy/6088096018/

St Francis








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6084375288/

St Patricks








http://www.flickr.com/photos/trevor-dennis/5427394011/

Baptist Church








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ultrakml/6014667884/

Church of Christ








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3241287303/

Melbourne East Synagogue








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ngmorieson/5914445005/


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Santa Maria de Belém (1502)






















































Catedral (1150)




































Basílica da Estrela (1790)



























São Vicente de Fora (1627)




























Santa Engrácia (1682 - 1966)


----------



## CdoMchile (Nov 18, 2010)

*Santiago
*


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

a lot of architectural fakeries in the new world eh


----------



## Joz (Jan 8, 2009)

*The Hague* - The Netherlands:









Grote or Sint Jacobskerk









Grote or Sint Jacobskerk (facing east)









City Life Church, in former Catholic Church









Church at Bleijenburg









Can you find it? Church of St. Jacobus de Meerdere, downtown


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Tlalpan Chapel in Mexico City:*


















Luis Barragan - Tlalpan Chapel by Pacle, on Flickr


----------

